# Exam Day Rules for PE Exam



## nightwing (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello. I had a few questions about the exam day rules I was hoping someone could help me with.

I know we are limited to one crate. Can we bring our own personal hand written notes? Are codes and textbooks with pencil notes written in them allowed? Are we allowed to bring more than one acceptable calculation in the room?

Thanks for the help and clarification.


----------



## P-E (Mar 20, 2016)

Hand written notes are okay as long as they are bound in a binder.      I wrote in my books with both pen and pencil.   Probably safer to use pen only.   They don't allow you to write in your books during the exam. 

Do you mean calculator?   If so, yes.


----------



## nightwing (Mar 20, 2016)

power-engineer said:


> Hand written notes are okay as long as they are bound in a binder.      I wrote in my books with both pen and pencil.   Probably safer to use pen only.   They don't allow you to write in your books during the exam.
> 
> Do you mean calculator?   If so, yes.


Thanks. I am from California and was wondering if this rule applies to all three exams. I wrote my notes in pencil and was wondering if they check? Is it an official rule all notes are to be in pen?


----------



## P-E (Mar 20, 2016)

nightwing said:


> Thanks. I am from California and was wondering if this rule applies to all three exams. I wrote my notes in pencil and was wondering if they check? Is it an official rule all notes are to be in pen?


The rule is no writing on anything except the exam book during the exam.   They provide the pencils.  If you write in your books with pencil, it could appear that you did it during the exam.   If you use pen, there's no confusion.  You could check with ncees.  Search this site.   I know this has come up from time to time.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 20, 2016)

It has come up with no conclusion. I highlighted my pencil notes. No one checked during the exam. But I was careful to keep their pencil away from my books during the exam. I didn't want to give them a reason to think I was cheating.


----------



## John QPE (Mar 20, 2016)

Who told you one crate? I brought 5 bankers boxes full on a dolly.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 21, 2016)

If I was only allowed one crate, it would have been full of microfilm.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Mar 21, 2016)

John QPE said:


> Who told you one crate? I brought 5 bankers boxes full on a dolly.


Seems excessive?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 21, 2016)

every state is different


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 21, 2016)

You need to check your state rules, but I would be surprised if you were limited to one crate full of reference materials.  Bring a second calculator if you want, for a backup.  I had one in an unopened package so I could return it, if I didn't use is.  As noted above notes in your book, if in pencil should be highlighted over at a minimum to avoid the confusion that you are notetaking during the test.  If you keep your pencil away from your references, there shouldn't be any issue.  I had some sparse pencil only notes in my texts and had no issue, YMMV.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Still love the "my pencil was never near my references" statements.

Prove it.


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 22, 2016)

I think it might be true that Prometric (testing center for the CA-Surv and CA-Seis) might limit your references to one Bankers box/milk crate.  For the NCEES 8hr - it is whatever you can carry/tote in one trip.  But, as a general rule, if you need more than one or two boxes, you're likely doing something wrong. 

Bound hand-written notes are fine.

References w/ pencil in them are fine.  No need to ink or highlight over them.  But don't write in your books on exam day.

You can have more than one calculator if it is on the approved list.  Remember the CA approved list is more liberal than the NCEES approved list. 

I think a lot of this information is covered in the exam agreements and/or in the FAQs on Prometric's site, right?


----------



## John QPE (Mar 22, 2016)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> Seems excessive?


I can tell you the 2 of 80 problems I had to guess on ...... Excessive works.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 23, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Still love the "my pencil was never near my references" statements.
> 
> Prove it.


Well, the pencil notes do not reflect test material and the monitors didn't have any suspicions raised during my exam.  I think that speaks for itself.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Well, the pencil notes do not reflect test material and the monitors didn't have any suspicions raised during my exam.  I think that speaks for itself.


From the candidate agreement section "Grounds for dismissal and/or invalidating your exam results":

_Writing on anything other than your exam booklet or answer sheet._

Pencil is pencil, can't prove to a proctor otherwise.

I am not saying that they are out looking for it.

What I am saying is, is it worth the hassle?

Good bad or otherwise, I took both tests multiple times and have seen various proctors interpret the same rules different ways.

Why give them the option?


----------



## JHW 3d (Mar 23, 2016)

I took the NCEES exam down in Pomona (CA) last October. People brought their entire libraries. Proctors didn't seem to care. They did check my calculator... Twice.

Also a few dozen people forgot they had their cell phones with them. Wasn't a big deal - there was a table up front you could toss it and pick it up after each session.

Take this advice: don't forget a seat cushion. Sounds weak, but the Pomona chairs SUCK. I signed up for ASCE at lunch just to get a free seat cushion they were handing out.

I'm a mechanical. ;-)


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 23, 2016)

JHW 3d said:


> I took the NCEES exam down in Pomona (CA) last October. People brought their entire libraries. Proctors didn't seem to care. They did check my calculator... Twice.
> 
> Also a few dozen people forgot they had their cell phones with them. Wasn't a big deal - there was a table up front you could toss it and pick it up after each session.
> 
> ...


I second the tush cush!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 23, 2016)

i brought one to the test because when I took the fe i had to sit on metal folding chair. the chairs for the PE however were already padded so it was a bit too much, but I had it anyway


----------



## John QPE (Mar 23, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> I second the tush cush!


I ended up sitting on a steel manual and some other textbook because the chairs were so low in relation to the table. Be prepared for anything.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 23, 2016)

They had to bring in stage lighting for us, lights were so low it took a few seconds for my calculator to turn on.


----------



## JHW 3d (Apr 2, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> They had to bring in stage lighting for us, lights were so low it took a few seconds for my calculator to turn on.


The lights went out with 30 min left at my exam in the afternoon session. Certain people were powering through with the limited light coming in from the windows.

Of course they added time on. But an extra 20 minutes of dim lighting... Who wouldn't take it?


----------



## nightwing (Apr 11, 2016)

I am taking the exam in Pomona. 

Just checking if besides the admission ticket, calculator, and crate of books do I need to bring anything else to the exam?

Do we leave our stuff during the break?


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Apr 11, 2016)

nightwing said:


> I am taking the exam in Pomona.
> 
> Just checking if besides the admission ticket, calculator, and crate of books do I need to bring anything else to the exam?
> 
> Do we leave our stuff during the break?


Don't forget your photo ID. Refer to the NCEES instructions as well. I also took snacks, water, tums, psuedfed, ibproufen, ear plugs, gum. Of course I didn't use most of the medication, but I did get heartburn after eating burritos for lunch, so the Tums came in handy. I had a lunch in the car, waiting for me, but ran into a couple old friends that were also taking the exam so we went and grabbed lunch.

Make sure you're back on time after lunch though. The girl who was sitting behind me didn't come back. About halfway through the instructions I could see her just outside the glass door clearly arguing with the proctor assigned to guard the door. Would hate to be in her shoes.

You can leave your reference material and calculator. They will check your calculator and stuff again in the afternoon.


----------



## P-E (Apr 12, 2016)

nightwing said:


> I am taking the exam in Pomona.
> 
> Just checking if besides the admission ticket, calculator, and crate of books do I need to bring anything else to the exam?
> 
> Do we leave our stuff during the break?


Leave it all.  I put my calculator in my rolling luggage.


----------



## nightwing (Apr 12, 2016)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> Don't forget your photo ID. Refer to the NCEES instructions as well. I also took snacks, water, tums, psuedfed, ibproufen, ear plugs, gum. Of course I didn't use most of the medication, but I did get heartburn after eating burritos for lunch, so the Tums came in handy. I had a lunch in the car, waiting for me, but ran into a couple old friends that were also taking the exam so we went and grabbed lunch.
> 
> Make sure you're back on time after lunch though. The girl who was sitting behind me didn't come back. About halfway through the instructions I could see her just outside the glass door clearly arguing with the proctor assigned to guard the door. Would hate to be in her shoes.
> 
> You can leave your reference material and calculator. They will check your calculator and stuff again in the afternoon.


What did you take your reference material in? So do they walk around checking reference material and calculators during the test for the morning and afternoon? Also, if my cell phone is off can I bring it in? Do they walk around and check cell phones?

If I bring my reference material in a cart, can I bring snacks, rulers, and calculators in a bag or plastic bag along with my cart?


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 12, 2016)

nightwing said:


> What did you take your reference material in? So do they walk around checking reference material and calculators during the test for the morning and afternoon? Also, if my cell phone is off can I bring it in? Do they walk around and check cell phones?
> 
> If I bring my reference material in a cart, can I bring snacks, rulers, and calculators in a bag or plastic bag along with my cart?


Put your reference material in a milk crate or Bankers Box and use a little luggage dolly. 

I never saw any proctors checking reference material.  And if they checked calculators, they did it discretely because I didn't notice.  Regardless, bring only approved calculators and you'll be fine.

I can't believe you are asking about a cell phone.  Leave it in the car dude.  Do not bring it in the exam room.

I brought a backpack which had my snacks, chapstick, aspirin, hard candy, extra batteries, water, etc., etc.  It does not need to be a clear bag like the FE. 

Have you not read the NCEES rules?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Proctors walk around and check calculators, but that is about it. Other than telling you to put stuff on the floor.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (Apr 12, 2016)

nightwing said:


> What did you take your reference material in? So do they walk around checking reference material and calculators during the test for the morning and afternoon? Also, if my cell phone is off can I bring it in? Do they walk around and check cell phones?
> 
> If I bring my reference material in a cart, can I bring snacks, rulers, and calculators in a bag or plastic bag along with my cart?


Most had rolling suitcases.   It reminded me of going to the airport.   No cell phones were allowed.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 12, 2016)

P-E said:


> > 5 hours ago, nightwing said:
> >
> > What did you take your reference material in? So do they walk around checking reference material and calculators during the test for the morning and afternoon? Also, if my cell phone is off can I bring it in? Do they walk around and check cell phones?
> >
> ...


Or going to a nerdport.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (Apr 12, 2016)

[COLOR= rgb(51, 51, 51)]I just want to tell you both good luck. We're all counting on you.[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 12, 2016)

There's a guy on here that claims he wore adult diapers so he wouldn't have to take bathroom breaks. Anyone else plan on doing that on Friday?


----------



## P-E (Apr 12, 2016)

If you are too embarrassed to buy adult diapers and have kids, you can duct tape several baby diapers together.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 12, 2016)

P-E, that's a good point.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 12, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> There's a guy on here that claims he wore adult diapers so he wouldn't have to take bathroom breaks. Anyone else plan on doing that on Friday?


It works.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 12, 2016)

LOL


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Apr 12, 2016)

nightwing said:


> What did you take your reference material in? So do they walk around checking reference material and calculators during the test for the morning and afternoon? Also, if my cell phone is off can I bring it in? Do they walk around and check cell phones?
> 
> If I bring my reference material in a cart, can I bring snacks, rulers, and calculators in a bag or plastic bag along with my cart?


Yeah you can bring your cell phone, but only in airplane mode (wi-fi okay). They aren't too concerned about the type of cell phone, they treat them all basically the same.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 12, 2016)

P-E said:


> If you are too embarrassed to buy adult diapers and have kids, you can duct tape several baby diapers together.


lol.  I was changing my son's diaper about 6 months ago and I pulled too hard on one of the tabs of the new diaper and broke it off.  There was no way I was going to throw out a perfectly good 45 cents.  So, out came the duct tape to the rescue.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 12, 2016)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> > 9 hours ago, nightwing said: What did you take your reference material in? So do they walk around checking reference material and calculators during the test for the morning and afternoon? Also, if my cell phone is off can I bring it in? Do they walk around and check cell phones? If I bring my reference material in a cart, can I bring snacks, rulers, and calculators in a bag or plastic bag along with my cart?
> 
> 
> Yeah you can bring your cell phone, but only in airplane mode (wi-fi okay). They aren't too concerned about the type of cell phone, they treat them all basically the same.


Do you still get 2 phone-a-friends?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 12, 2016)

At my testing center, folks that had cell phones were required to turn them off and check them in.  They kept them on a table off to the side.  I don't recommend bringing one to the testing center as proctor's tolerance for it may vary.  Also, they did check calculators to ensure they were in compliance, but there was no checking of reference material.  Remember, the proctors are human.  You can talk to them and ask them questions about what you have brought.  The ones at my testing center were very helpful, IMO.


----------



## jmooney5115 (Apr 12, 2016)

I read through the testing day document many times to be clear I would not get kicked out. The only light jacket I have has a hood. The document states that no hoods are allowed. Now, I most likely will not need a jacket, but I want to have it just in case. Any thoughts?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 12, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> At my testing center, folks that had cell phones were required to turn them off and check them in.  They kept them on a table off to the side.  I don't recommend bringing one to the testing center as proctor's tolerance for it may vary.  Also, they did check calculators to ensure they were in compliance, but there was no checking of reference material.


Same at my testing center.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 12, 2016)

i left my phone in the car, why take any chances.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 12, 2016)

jmooney5115 said:


> I read through the testing day document many times to be clear I would not get kicked out. The only light jacket I have has a hood. The document states that no hoods are allowed. Now, I most likely will not need a jacket, but I want to have it just in case. Any thoughts?


Dude, if your biggest problem is not having a jacket without a hood, you're doing pretty well!  I am always hot so I am always in a T-Shirt year-round so I can't really say but if you think you'll be cold, bring an extra shirt (layers)?  Long sleeve shirt?  Borrow a jacket?  Buy a non-hooded flannel or light jacket?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 12, 2016)

Hoods are a no-no.  Layer up.


----------



## jmooney5115 (Apr 12, 2016)

The search is on for a long sleeve shirt in my house. I'm always in short sleeves, even in the office.

I'm trying to work through the NCEES practice exam one last time but I am burnt out. Maybe I should start my rest today instead of Thursday.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Apr 12, 2016)

jmooney5115 said:


> The search is on for a long sleeve shirt in my house. I'm always in short sleeves, even in the office.
> 
> I'm trying to work through the NCEES practice exam one last time but I am burnt out. Maybe I should start my rest today instead of Thursday.


Exactly same condition here


----------



## jmooney5115 (Apr 12, 2016)

How confident are you @Phenomenon083? I feel real good when I study in the morning. These past few lunch time and after work study breaks have been horrid due to tiredness.


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 12, 2016)

Use the EB Amazon.com link and buy a long sleeve shirt for $8. Save the search time for studying.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 12, 2016)

To interject a few thoughts:

Don't bring any references you are not familiar with. Bringing the Public Library with you is no good if you spend an hour looking for one question. Remember, 6 minutes per problem so you have to limit yourself. Some of the more obscure references *might* help you with one question. Remember, it's about passing the exam, not acing it.

I used a milk crate and carried it in. Some people will use a cart if they have more than one crate.  I've even heard of people using rolling luggage.

You cannot count on the proctors knowing the difference between your pencil notes and what's on the exam. Most of the proctors at my exam were well past retirement age and none had engineering experience. It was like being babysat by grandpa, you can get away with anything if you are more than 20 feet away because they can't see what you're doing. That being said, they do meander through the aisles and quietly observe. They won't talk to you unless you give them a reason to.

No cell phones allowed in the room. Just leave it in the car.

Having a 2nd calculator is perfectly acceptable. Many just buy a duplicate of what they normally use and leave it in the original packaging. Once they get their results, they return it.

Yes, you can bring snacks with you. However, be sure they are "quiet" snacks. They won't like it when you open a bag of Doritos in the middle of the exam.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 12, 2016)

jmooney5115 said:


> The search is on for a long sleeve shirt in my house. I'm always in short sleeves, even in the office.
> 
> I'm trying to work through the NCEES practice exam one last time but I am burnt out. Maybe I should start my rest today instead of Thursday.






Phenomenon083 said:


> Exactly same condition here


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 12, 2016)

> This item has wolves on it which makes it intrinsically sweet and worth 5 stars by itself, but once I tried it on, that's when the magic happened. After checking to ensure that the shirt would properly cover my girth, I walked from my trailer to Wal-mart with the shirt on and was immediately approached by women. The women knew from the wolves on my shirt that I, like a wolf, am a mysterious loner who knows how to 'howl at the moon' from time to time (if you catch my drift!). The women that approached me wanted to know if I would be their boyfriend and/or give them money for something they called mehth. I told them no, because they didn't have enough teeth, and frankly a man with a wolf-shirt shouldn't settle for the first thing that comes to him.
> 
> I arrived at Wal-mart, mounted my courtesy-scooter (walking is such a drag!) sitting side saddle so that my wolves would show. While I was browsing tube socks, I could hear aroused asthmatic breathing behind me. I turned around to see a slightly sweaty dream in sweatpants and flip-flops standing there. She told me she liked the wolves on my shirt, I told her I wanted to howl at her moon. She offered me a swig from her mountain dew, and I drove my scooter, with her shuffling along side out the door and into the rest of our lives. Thank you wolf shirt.
> 
> ...


----------



## JHW 3d (Apr 12, 2016)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> > 9 hours ago, nightwing said: What did you take your reference material in? So do they walk around checking reference material and calculators during the test for the morning and afternoon? Also, if my cell phone is off can I bring it in? Do they walk around and check cell phones? If I bring my reference material in a cart, can I bring snacks, rulers, and calculators in a bag or plastic bag along with my cart?
> 
> 
> Yeah you can bring your cell phone, but only in airplane mode (wi-fi okay). They aren't too concerned about the type of cell phone, they treat them all basically the same.


If you're at Pomona, leave your cell phone in the car. If you forget , you'll have to leave it on a table up front with all the other chumps. You can't have it with you during the test.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 12, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> To interject a few thoughts:
> 
> Don't bring any references you are not familiar with. Bringing the Public Library with you is no good if you spend an hour looking for one question. Remember, 6 minutes per problem so you have to limit yourself. Some of the more obscure references *might* help you with one question. Remember, it's about passing the exam, not acing it.
> 
> ...


My old lady proctor asked me in the middle of the exam what "PE" stands for!  It totally broke my concentration.  I was 33% amused,  33% shocked, and 33% annoyed. 

And, to make matters worse, I had to think about the answer!  I didn't know wether to answer 'Professional Engineer' (what you become after you pass the exam), or "Priciples and Practices of Enginnering" (the official name of the exam).  Arrggghh.  :S


----------



## nightwing (Apr 12, 2016)

Besides my cart or crate of materials is it okay to bring a backpack or bag with my calculator, ruler, admission ticket, and lunch? What did everyone bring there lunch and water bottles in? Are backpacks allowed or do I need a clear plastic bag?


----------



## P-E (Apr 12, 2016)

I think I brought some water in.  I left my lunch in a cooler in my car.

I remember the proctors not allowing me to put my watch on the table.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 12, 2016)

nightwing said:


> Besides my cart or crate of materials is it okay to bring a backpack or bag with my calculator, ruler, admission ticket, and lunch? What did everyone bring there lunch and water bottles in? Are backpacks allowed or do I need a clear plastic bag?






ptatohed said:


> Put your reference material in a milk crate or Bankers Box and use a little luggage dolly.
> 
> I never saw any proctors checking reference material.  And if they checked calculators, they did it discretely because I didn't notice.  Regardless, bring only approved calculators and you'll be fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 12, 2016)

One of these days I'm gonna buy some long sleeve EB.com t-shirts to sell (on the cheap) for use on exam day...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CU07 (Apr 13, 2016)

Everyone: read the requirements on your approval letter.  Each state is different.  NYS does not allow any food or drinks, not even water.  I used a suitcase for my reference materials, and I had to bring my personal items in a clear plastic bag.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 13, 2016)

No guns allowed in exam area.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 13, 2016)

They also checked watches to ensure they weren't going to beep.


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Apr 13, 2016)

I question the legality in my states (NM and Texas) about banning guns. Legally, I could even with that notice but I wonder if I'd have rights if NCEES tried to enforce that ban...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 13, 2016)

glockjacket said:


> I question the legality in my states (NM and Texas) about banning guns. Legally, I could even with that notice but I wonder if I'd have rights if NCEES tried to enforce that ban...


It's a private organization, I would think they could make rules as they please.  They are not congress, so the 2nd amendment doesn't apply.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 13, 2016)

Really? You want to carry a gun into a room of engineers trying to take a test? I am all for owning and using a gun, but really? For fucks sake.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Apr 13, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> It's a private organization, I would think they could make rules as they please.  They are not congress, so the 2nd amendment doesn't apply.


Is it? I thought it was a psuedo-government organization since it operates only on behalf of the state boards.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 13, 2016)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> Is it? I thought it was a psuedo-government organization since it operates only on behalf of the state boards.


It's a national non-profit.  Psuedo-government?  Not really.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 13, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Really? You want to carry a gun into a room of engineers trying to take a test? I am all for owning and using a gun, but really? For fucks sake.


There were over 500 of us when I took the exam, and there were no security guards that I noticed. We were all sitting ducks for some crazy person. Probably wouldn't hurt if a couple dozen were packing??[emoji379][emoji379][emoji379]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 13, 2016)

:facepalm:

despite the fact that you're significantly more likely to die trying to get your candy bar un-stuck from the vending machine during lunch break...


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 13, 2016)

The PE exam sounds hard....


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 13, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> The PE exam sounds hard....


i don't think I could pass it today if i had to take it over again.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 13, 2016)

Yup, glad I'm done with this crap.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 13, 2016)

Meh, I just drew patterns with the little bubbles. I guess the NCEES liked my picture.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 13, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> i don't think I could pass it today if i had to take it over again.


Pass?  I don't think I could find the testing center.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 13, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Pass?  I don't think I could find the testing center.


LOL!!! :lmao:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Meh, I just drew patterns with the little bubbles. I guess the NCEES liked my picture.








Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 13, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


The trick is to draw patterns such that each question still only has one answer.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 13, 2016)

If you mark them all, they can't say that you were wrong.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger88 (Apr 13, 2016)

I hope the geo gods grace me on Friday. Will I get kicked out if I bring soil and scatter it in a perfect circle around my desk? Mohr luck?


----------



## Ranger88 (Apr 13, 2016)

My prayer to the Geo gods as I go to beat the PE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBMY3VV5AMA


----------

